# Question about Pigeons



## seanwhokeepspigeons (Apr 12, 2019)

Hey! So, I have a really simple question that probably sounds really dumb.

When I first got my pigeon, Einstein, we had to go through a really long process because it was saying that there was an embargo in Illinois or something?

Everywhere I looked I can't find anything about an embargo or ban on keeping pigeons anywhere except Cook County (which I am not in).

Eventually I had to pick up Einstein in Paducah, Kentucky because he wasn't "able to be shipped" here to Southern Illinois.

Have any of you got any kind of information on this?


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

I found this link... pigeon are a non native species so that could of been the problem, but it is the first I have heard of it . I suppose every state has their own laws and rules. 

And It could be the way the animal is labeled on the box. Labeling the contents as fowl, instead of pigeon/s may get them carrried , but seems there is a hefty fine. 
Link:
https://usark.org/2019-blog/action-alert-illinois-hb2554/


----------



## seanwhokeepspigeons (Apr 12, 2019)

Ladygrey said:


> I found this link... pigeon are a non native species so that could of been the problem, but it is the first I have heard of it . I suppose every state has their own laws and rules.
> 
> And It could be the way the animal is labeled on the box. Labeling the contents as fowl, instead of pigeon/s may get them carrried , but seems there is a hefty fine.
> Link:
> https://usark.org/2019-blog/action-alert-illinois-hb2554/


But the reason I'm confused is because of the fact that he was just fine being shipped to Paducah?

The person I was talking to, who I adopted Einstein from, had this to say:

"Idk, I just know that fedex sent him back and the usps uses fedex planes to ship live birds. It might not have to do with a restriction on keeping pigeons so much as a disease risk, maybe at the time I sent him to you there was some bird disease outbreak, i dunno. There’s currently a ban on birds going into and out of California because of the new castle outbreak, might’ve been something like that. When I asked I couldn’t get any info tho."


----------



## seanwhokeepspigeons (Apr 12, 2019)

Also adding the fact that like, it's not because there wasn't a nearby airport or anything that the USPS could have sent the plane to, considering there's literally an airport 30 minutes away from my current location.


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

seanwhokeepspigeons said:


> Also adding the fact that like, it's not because there wasn't a nearby airport or anything that the USPS could have sent the plane to, considering there's literally an airport 30 minutes away from my current location.


Back when I was getting birds, I was told that not every post office can accept live birds, or will accept them , so you always have to go in and ask at your post office where they will be shipped to. 

If you really want to know, I would go in to your post office and ask about it. The sender of the bird on his end they could of got info wrong too. Checking both ends before shipping is always recommended.


----------



## seanwhokeepspigeons (Apr 12, 2019)

Ladygrey said:


> Back when I was getting birds, I was told that not every post office can accept live birds, or will accept them , so you always have to go in and ask at your post office where they will be shipped to.
> 
> If you really want to know, I would go in to your post office and ask about it. The sender of the bird on his end they could of got info wrong too. Checking both ends before shipping is always recommended.


Oh hey I'm back I was busy playing Minecraft and Sleeping

I just find it funny because of like... okay, they'll handle literal flesh eating beetles (dermestids), a whole scorpion (hadrurus arizonensis), multiple rounds of Hissing Cockroaches (gromphadorina portentosa), and an Entire Tokay Gecko..... but not a pigeon.

So I do kind of wonder what happened there.


----------



## Garye2 (Mar 30, 2019)

When it comes to pigeons, it seems like everyone doesn't want to handle them. You can have pet mice, pet snakes, etc. but don't EVER mention having a pet pigeon. When I shipped a pigeon to NY from my state of MA, the people in line at the post office were AMAZED at what I was trying to do. You should've seen the look on their faces. But my post office allowed it, thankfully.

Pigeons are one of the most gentle creatures around but they have gotten a bad reputation.

"Well, they're dirty," people will say. I know of no animal out there that isn't dirty - including humans.


----------



## MoonPrist (8 mo ago)

maybe there are those who love minecraft, I wanted to share with you not a bad community where there are a lot of mods, we can play together Tesla API 1.12.2/1.11.2 - A Minecraft Power API • 99Minecraft


----------

